# Paranormal experiences?



## voodoo predator (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anybody had any paranormal expeiriences lately or... ever?
I have one small one lately. I think my ipod touch is possesed. I was listening to music (on the docking station), and I left the room and it paused. Then 10 minutes later I came back and as soon as I walked through the doorway it started playing again. I immeadiatly left the room and stayed away for 2 hours. Maybe I was overreacting but still...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I've had 3. They probably have logical explanations though.


----------



## Bir (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Ghost Hunters marathon today DAMMIT I don't have a TV ;____;

None for me, though. I have an overactive imagination so I can't trust anything my mind creates xD


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Y'know, I'm not really sure |D 
I think I've seen things before. :C But I might just be crazy.


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I just tripped over a chair, is this paranormal /x/?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Takumi_L said:


> I just tripped over a chair, is this paranormal /x/?



Yes. the chair told you to.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I've had plenty.

I just blame them on my mind. Effer plays tricks on me all the time.

Watching ghost videos on YouTube doesn't help.

"I have the body a pig."

I still have trouble shaking that one...>_<


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Takumi_L said:


> I just tripped over a chair, is this paranormal /x/?


 no thats just carelessness


----------



## Smelge (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

My MP3 player hates me.

I go biking in the summer, get on the chairlift with my bike, and as I'm going up, theres this noise like a pylon vibrating and loose in it's bolts, so I promptly shit myself. Turns out it was the intro to a Pendulum song that it decides is appropriate.

Then I get to the top of a black-grade run with some big umps I've worked up the balls to hit. It starts playing the Mission: Impossible theme.

I ride into a corner, it turns out to be deep dust, my wheels wash out and I slide down the trail on my side. I lose all the skin from wrist to elbow, thigh and up my side. I lie in the trail, stunned and bleeding. The MP3 player selects GreenDay: "Haha you're dead"

Fuck you MP3 Player.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Voidrunners said:


> My MP3 player hates me.
> 
> I go biking in the summer, get on the chairlift with my bike, and as I'm going up, theres this noise like a pylon vibrating and loose in it's bolts, so I promptly shit myself. Turns out it was the intro to a Pendulum song that it decides is appropriate.
> 
> ...


 OMG thats hilarious, Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn thats funny. on a scale of 1 to 10 how close were you to breaking it 1 being not at all 10 being I broke it.


----------



## Shanx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Every now and then I'll hear voices in my left earbud when I'm listening to iTunes, but it's like behind the music, and then I freak out and turn around to see who's talking to me, only to see an empty room. Also, earlier I got a sudden urge to witness a car crash in person, like out of nowhere. It freaked me out.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

You're averaging 4.5 posts on the forums for every thread you create. Stop that.

To put it to scale, that would be like me creating like 2200 threads.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I was possessed by a demon for most of life... does this count?
He told me to do bad and horrible things... the sad part is that I got away with most of it.

Though, lately he doesn't seem to come out at all.

Okay no... Just little things like lights going on and off.
Also I get strange feelings like I'm being followed a lot.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

As a kid, I lived in a neighborhood with a very weird house only a few doors down from ours... my sister and I passed by the house one JULY morning, only to find this house locked in ice.  Frosted lawn, ice better than (or at least) a quarter inch thick on the walkway, icicles hanging off the eaves.  So cold, we had to go back and get our coats!  Not to mention the fact I made friends with a girl and her family who lived there, only to return one day to play, after having been there just the day before, to find the house empty and abandoned, with not a sign anyone had ever lived there.  Oh, and one of those times it stood empty, I saw a dog chained up in the front yard, but the next time I passed the house, the same day, the dog was gone, as if it had never been there.

Very creepy place that spent most of its time empty.........


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I'll pay attention when someone produces some valid scientific support for a paranormal experience. :v


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Easog said:


> I'll pay attention when someone produces some valid scientific support for a paranormal experience. :v



What, being an EYEWITNESS isn't good enough for you?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

What the hell is up with you voodoo predator?
You seriously need to lurk more.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> As a kid, I lived in a neighborhood with a very weird house only a few doors down from ours... my sister and I passed by the house one JULY morning, only to find this house locked in ice.  Frosted lawn, ice better than (or at least) a quarter inch thick on the walkway, icicles hanging off the eaves.  So cold, we had to go back and get our coats!  Not to mention the fact I made friends with a girl and her family who lived there, only to return one day to play, after having been there just the day before, to find the house empty and abandoned, with not a sign anyone had ever lived there.  Oh, and one of those times it stood empty, I saw a dog chained up in the front yard, but the next time I passed the house, the same day, the dog was gone, as if it had never been there.
> 
> Very creepy place that spent most of its time empty.........


We've been over this before, Roose. That didn't actually happen.  Your brain is just tricking you into thinking it happened to you.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> We've been over this before, Roose. That didn't actually happen. Your brain is just tricking you into thinking it happened to you.


 
Makes for an interesting thriller, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Makes for an interesting thriller, though.


Yeah, it would be good in a creepy movie.

Actually, it probably _is_ from one.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> Yeah, it would be good in a creepy movie.
> 
> Actually, it probably _is_ from one.


 
You think it was a subconscious thing? 

I know it was a subconscious thing. 

Just beating ya to it.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



CannonFodder said:


> What the hell is up with you voodoo predator?
> You seriously need to lurk more.


 lurk?


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Every day on my way home from work at about 6:00, streetlights start going out right before I pass underneath them.  Last Monday, a total of 9 streetlights went out!  Usually it's about 4 or so, but 9.  And 3 of those were in a row.  All of them on the highway.  It creeps me out, and it's just about every day.  I have no idea if it's someone letting me know that they are watching over me or if it's a sign of some sorts.  I seriously doubt it is just a coincedence, come one, 9 in one night.  I only work 20 minutes from home and I am on the highway for about 10-15 minutes.  

Every now and then I hear the opening to Crawling by Linkin park out of my computer speakers.  It's only when itunes is open, but the funny thing is I don't have any linkin park on my itunes music list.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> You're averaging 4.5 posts on the forums for every thread you create. Stop that.
> 
> To put it to scale, that would be like me creating like 2200 threads.


 Yes I realize what you are saying, I thought my last topic had died so I started this one now I'm stuck between the two.


----------



## Shanx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Here, lemme Google that for you...


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You think it was a subconscious thing?
> 
> I know it was a subconscious thing.
> 
> Just beating ya to it.


It could be from another type of media and his mind just made an image to go along with it. 



voodoo predator said:


> Yes I realize what you are saying, I thought my last topic had died so I started this one now I'm stuck between the two.


You don't absolutely have to have a thread going at all times.  Especially not when you're starting threads just for the sake of having a thread going.


----------



## Shanx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> You don't absolutely have to have a thread going at all times.  Especially not when you're starting threads just for the sake of having a thread going.


If everybody did that, there would be thousands of active threads at any given moment, and all hell would break loose.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> We've been over this before, Roose. That didn't actually happen.  Your brain is just tricking you into thinking it happened to you.



Yeah, we have, and you still insist you know more than I do about what *I* experienced.  It happened, whether you choose to believe or not.  You have nothing else to say on the matter, since you were not there, and you're not a psych doctor.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Yeah, we have, and you still insist you know more than I do about what *I* experienced. It happened, whether you choose to believe or not. You have nothing else to say on the matter, since you were not there, and you're not a psych doctor.


 
Don't pull a Ty.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Don't pull a Ty.



Tell Jashwa that, he's the one who insists he knows what he's talking about, even though it's only his ass making the words.


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

This one time, my penis just got randomly huge. Like I don't know what caused it. Probably an evil spirit. Yeah. That's it. It got possessed by a ghost.

So then I touched it a bit and the ghost was all "OH NOEZ D:" and then after a bit this strange ectoplasm shot out.

Does this mean I exorcised the ghost? Because priests make it look a lot harder


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Yeah, we have, and you still insist you know more than I do about what *I* experienced.  It happened, whether you choose to believe or not.  You have nothing else to say on the matter, since you were not there, and you're not a psych doctor.


I know what you claimed to happen didn't because it's _physically impossible_. If I was to tell you right now that when I was little and made a snowman that it came to life and hung out with me just like Frosty, would you even entertain the thought? 


Roose Hurro said:


> Tell Jashwa that, he's the one who insists he knows what he's talking about, even though it's only his ass making the words.


Why stoop to the insults?


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Never had any. It makes me mad. I've always wanted to have that weird creepy feeling you get when it happens.

So untill then I'll just bide my time here. Plenty of creepy.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Tell Jashwa that, he's the one who insists he knows what he's talking about, even though it's only his ass making the words.


 
Of course he's going to. We all insist our opinions are the right ones.


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I once saw a real pokemon.  For serious.  At least I told myself that over and over when I was little and believed it for awhile.  Do I think I still did?  Hell no.


----------



## Shanx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Takumi_L said:


> I once saw a real pokemon.  For serious.  At least I told myself that over and over when I was little and believed it for awhile.  Do I think I still did?  Hell no.


One time I saw a real life mudkipz. That's interesting.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Once i woke up screaming and jumped down a flight of stairs i remember it but had no control over my body and i had never sleep walked before.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> I know what you claimed to happen didn't because it's _physically impossible_. If I was to tell you right now that when I was little and made a snowman that it came to life and hung out with me just like Frosty, would you even entertain the thought?



A living snowman has no comparison to an unusual, highly local atmospheric condition/phenomenon with a possible explaination.  Not my fault I was too young to know the science of it at the time, and not my fault I haven't spent my life hunting down a logical/scientific explaination for it... it was freaky, but ultimately not that important in my life.  And no, Jashwa, you know NOTHING.  End of subject.




Jashwa said:


> Why stoop to the insults?



This from a guy who continues to insult by saying what I experienced back then was "imaginary"  (didn't happen) when I know full well it wasn't imaginary, and did, in fact, happen.




Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Of course he's going to. *We all insist our opinions are the right ones.*



Aaand we all know what that means, don't we?  Though some insist more than others...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> Aaand we all know what that means, don't we? Though some insist more than others...


 
I must not be part of the group, enlighten me.


----------



## Shanx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Somebody needs to take a chillaxative...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I had a few you now the normal creepy laughs and seeing the future. I just think I'm crazy cuz when I turn off the sound I still hear what the people are saying,happens when people whisper too and i'm lookin' at them. So yeah I'm prolly just a maniac, so lookout I may show up at your house and tell you *The Nazi's are coming* then run away screaming.


----------



## Sabian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I have had my share of them and won't go into detail since someone will jump on me in a second about it. I am tempted at times to join a paranormal society to study paranormal phenomenas, I have already read a couple books on quantum mechanics introducing new theories in the paranormal such as string theory and m-theory.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Uh... you could say that!

It's a long story, which I have all written up.  I won't post a link to it here (too many ppl are just waiting to flame anyone making any claims of such experiences) but if you PM me, I'll happily  give you the link.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

lots of paranormal experiences.  Too many to list, really.  I've seen shadowy figures, seen doors close on their own without a draft or a person around, smelled perfume when none was used, and evey had the volume of my stereo played with by a ghost who aparently hates Lady Gaga.

I've gotten to the point where the paranormal has become normal *S*.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



CAThulu said:


> lots of paranormal experiences.  Too many to list, really.  I've seen shadowy figures, seen doors close on their own without a draft or a person around, smelled perfume when none was used, and evey had the volume of my stereo played with by a ghost who aparently hates Lady Gaga.
> 
> I've gotten to the point where the paranormal has become normal *S*.



I love the ghost who controls your stereo,is it a she :raiseeyebrows:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I was actually going to make a thread about this....

anyway... I can pinpoint light discrepancies because I have trained my eyes to detect these and to focus on a seemingly "transparent" part of the room. sometimes the air looks like a soup of microscopic creatures darting about.

look closely.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I love the ghost who controls your stereo,is it a she :raiseeyebrows:



we figured it was a janitor that used to work at the mall.  he visited several stores and pulled pranks.  I had my mini stereo behind me while I worked in the back room and suddenly the sound disappeared.   I thought it was the battery but it was fine...but the volume had been turned all the way down.  It had been done so fast that it sounded like the power had been cut.

So I said "Alright...you don't like Poker Face.  How about a litte Zepplin instead?"  and I changed the song.  It never happened again *S*.

I wasn't afraid of him at all.  In fact, it was nice to have company *S*, but the other girls were unnerved and one would refuse to go into the back room.  I knew he was fooling around, pulling clothes off the walls in the main room...causing socks to swing on the hooks when no one was near them, etc.   I told the ghost that the backroom was off-limits because I put a hell of a lot of work into it keeping it clean and I don't have time to clean up after the employees and a ghost.  He mostly left things alone back there


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

xaerun will lock dogfucker threads but not ipod poltergeist threads

sandy
vagina


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Lobar said:


> xaerun will lock dogfucker threads but not ipod poltergeist threads
> 
> sandy
> vagina


I'd rather have some stupid kids talk about their "haunted" ipods with the occasional creepy story thrown in than a thread about raping animals.

Buuuut that's just me.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather have some stupid kids talk about their "haunted" ipods with the occasional creepy story thrown in than a thread about raping animals.
> 
> Buuuut that's just me.



I agree.

I believe the one claiming xaerun has a sandy vajayjay is demonstrating what is commonly known as 'the pot calling the kettle black'


----------



## Telnac (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather have some stupid kids talk about their "haunted" ipods with the occasional creepy story thrown in than a thread about raping animals.
> 
> Buuuut that's just me.


Ditto!  Oh, and OT posts tend to get nuked too, btw...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather have some stupid kids talk about their "haunted" ipods with the occasional creepy story thrown in than a thread about raping animals.
> 
> Buuuut that's just me.



should I start dumping my experiences?

most would fall under the "bullshit" category when really they should probably go under the "mentally insane"

though... are they insane?

dun dun dunnnnn...


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



CAThulu said:


> we figured it was a janitor that used to work at the mall.  he visited several stores and pulled pranks.  I had my mini stereo behind me while I worked in the back room and suddenly the sound disappeared.   I thought it was the battery but it was fine...but the volume had been turned all the way down.  It had been done so fast that it sounded like the power had been cut.
> 
> So I said "Alright...you don't like Poker Face.  How about a litte Zepplin instead?"  and I changed the song.  It never happened again *S*.
> 
> I wasn't afraid of him at all.  In fact, it was nice to have company *S*, but the other girls were unnerved and one would refuse to go into the back room.  I knew he was fooling around, pulling clothes off the walls in the main room...causing socks to swing on the hooks when no one was near them, etc.   I told the ghost that the backroom was off-limits because I put a hell of a lot of work into it keeping it clean and I don't have time to clean up after the employees and a ghost.  He mostly left things alone back there


Dang I always wondered what ghost sex felt like.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I must not be part of the group, *enlighten me*.



"Opinions are like assholes... everybody has one."


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> "Opinions are like assholes... everybody has one."



Not vaginas though!  Tyra Banks had the two vagina lady on.  OH NO.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Zrcalo said:


> should I start dumping my experiences?
> 
> most would fall under the "bullshit" category when really they should probably go under the "mentally insane"
> 
> ...


Go! Tell them all!


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

When I was really little like about 5 or so I used to live in a town called Cabazon nothing there really it's a hole but my best friend was this little girl who I would see in my back yard she would never come in the house tho or leave the yard


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

i have. back when i did black magick, i tried to bring demons into my life, and it ended fucking shit up really bad. they would show up at night...horrible :c


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



HarleyParanoia said:


> i have. back when i did black magick, i tried to bring demons into my life, and it ended fucking shit up really bad. they would show up at night...horrible :c


 
Yeah I used to be into shit like that fucked me up for awhile.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Oh yeah, I got one.

Get this, one day, all these cliche things happened in my house where people died, but only people from that cliche story from the late 18th century when things were cliche and had little girls in white dresses always doing things that one might consider to be cliche in the after life.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Takumi_L said:


> Not vaginas though!  Tyra Banks had the two vagina lady on.  OH NO.



Did they have teeth? :grin:


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

There's a ghost in my Central Air, every time it clicks on it starts closing doors around the house :v


----------



## Korex (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I also have a thread like this...but it's already dead


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Noises man...the noises.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Lobar said:


> There's a ghost in my Central Air, every time it clicks on it starts closing doors around the house :v



Maybe it needs the doors closed so it can walk through 'em :V


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

The only paranormal experience I have had was in my garage. Used to hear all kinds of weird noises in there. 
Then I installed a mouse trap and all "paranormal activities" stopped. Because their necks were either snapped or severed. :u


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Guy I went to have cereal this morning but the milk was spoiled, is this paranormal?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> A living snowman has no comparison to an unusual, highly local atmospheric condition/phenomenon with a possible explaination.  Not my fault I was too young to know the science of it at the time, and not my fault I haven't spent my life hunting down a logical/scientific explaination for it... it was freaky, but ultimately not that important in my life.  And no, Jashwa, you know NOTHING.  End of subject.


Really, if it has an explanation, then let's hear it?  And "ghosts did it" is not an explanation.  I obviously know more than you if you think that anything you described is possible. 




			
				Roose said:
			
		

> This from a guy who continues to insult by saying what I experienced back then was "imaginary"  (didn't happen) when I know full well it wasn't imaginary, and did, in fact, happen.


I don't think you know what insult means.  Trying to help you realize that one of your apparently favorite memories is a figment of your imagination isn't insulting. It's not even close. 



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> Aaand we all know what that means, don't we?  Though some insist more than others...


The irony. I love it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Roose Hurro said:


> As a kid, I lived in a neighborhood with a very weird house only a few doors down from ours... my sister and I passed by the house one JULY morning, only to find this house locked in ice.  Frosted lawn, ice better than (or at least) a quarter inch thick on the walkway, icicles hanging off the eaves.  So cold, we had to go back and get our coats!  Not to mention the fact I made friends with a girl and her family who lived there, only to return one day to play, after having been there just the day before, to find the house empty and abandoned, with not a sign anyone had ever lived there.  Oh, and one of those times it stood empty, I saw a dog chained up in the front yard, but the next time I passed the house, the same day, the dog was gone, as if it had never been there.
> 
> Very creepy place that spent most of its time empty.........



God, and I thought I was playing a little too much Shattered Memories.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Go! Tell them all!



commencing auto-dump of paranormal experiences starting from earliest.


so, I've lived in the same house all my life. ALL my life. never moved anywhere. In fact, I live in the same house that my mom grew up in and the same house that my grandparents lived in. 
when I was a child, our room was the one halfway down the hallway and my bed faced the opposite wall as the door... so I would frequently stare outside the door at the hallway when I went to sleep. Mother would always leave the door open in case the cat wanted in. 
so there I was, in bed and looking at the hallway, my eyes were getting sleepy so I really wasnt paying attention much. but then I saw what looked like, a person with a bright flashlight shining into the room. I was awoken abruptly by the bright light... then it moved about in the hallway... walking towards the livingroom. 
I thought maybe a burglar came into the house, so I got up and followed the light into the livingroom, where I saw nothing. no bright light, no person. no nothing. but I felt safe.. and calm. A feeling I usually dont have at night. I sat down on the floor and looked around. it was about midnight and all was well.

now, this light couldnt have been a person because no one opened the door to go outside of the livingroom. we had 2 very squeaky front doors, plus they were both locked. 
and there is no other direction the light could have gone... the kitchen and other rooms were the opposite way. my only guess was that whatever the light was, it went through the walls or dissipated. 
when I asked my mother that morning she said it was an angel. 
when I asked her about a year ago, she said it could have been my grandparents because they both died in our house.
I'd like to think it was them giving me reassurance. I wasnt scared at all.


----------



## Yrr (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

In a tunnel in the last remaining trench from WWI I saw some tall guy in front of me.

Thing is, the only guy in front of me when went in was much shorter than me, and a lot further ahead.

Realising this, I reached out to tap him on the back and he dissipated.

:/


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I was in my room on my bed laying there and the bed lurched off of the frame with me on top of it, it was scary as hell.
One day I was walking home from a friends house and I kept feeling like something was looking at me so I looked around as I walked and kept getting a glimpse of what looked like a dog but completely black, no features. I continued to walk down the side walk and I heard a growl but didnt see any thing until I walked by this house and the shadow jumped at me and dissappeared. I fell backwards and started to freak out as i got up and ran home. I freaked out for like 2 hours and i'd have to say that was the scariest thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Shanx said:


> If everybody did that, there would be thousands of active threads at any given moment, and all hell would break loose.


 I'm not I just happend to think of one right after the other and they were two things I wanted to aks but I tried to wait for the last one to die, and I thought it did but it poped back up to the top again at least it's dead now.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Conker said:


> This one time, my penis just got randomly huge. Like I don't know what caused it. Probably an evil spirit. Yeah. That's it. It got possessed by a ghost.
> 
> So then I touched it a bit and the ghost was all "OH NOEZ D:" and then after a bit this strange ectoplasm shot out.
> 
> Does this mean I exorcised the ghost? Because priests make it look a lot harder


 just like randy marsh did see the spooky ghost!? this is ectoplasim!


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

One time I was in a graveyard playing cap. The flag.  
When I was hiding the flag, I saw a man in white run from one gravestone to the next and then he dissapeared.  It wasn't a scary situation, just incredible.  I went to go tell the rest what happened when I saw another apparition. It was a lady, in a white dress, and a gentleman walking with her. They seemed calm, so I was too.  My friend dajara was looking at these ghosts exactly when I was. Then after 5 seconds or so, I couldn't see them.  After that experience.  I fully believe in ghosts.


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I once parked my car outside a shopping centre, went in, and when I came out half an hour later... _it was gone!!!

_I'd wanted to believe it became a ghost, doomed to forever cruise the motorways of the ethereal...

Then a week later the police called wanting to know what my car was doing in a ditch on the outskirts of Woking.

_spooky._


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

One time, I saw this thread. It stuck around for a while, and then, eventually, it died.

Then, a few months later, it came back again.

Thread Necromancy. 

The scariest paranormal activity ever.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED


----------



## The Wave (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I got two in my life.

The first one was _years_ ago. It was basically how I couldn't beat the last level of a game. Then that night I dreamed about how I beat that game. The next day I beat that game. Exact the same way as my dream. Including my reaction after beating it.

The second is still unsolved. Basically, I listened to the new Suicune battle song from Heartgold/Soulsilver someday, and it's very, VERY similar. I'm 100% sure that I've heard that song from somewhere before long ago. 
It's weird and impossible, since Heartgold/Soulsilver are pretty new. But I still know that I _HAVE_ heard it before, I just know I have. But I still haven't solved it.....


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

Guys I left my pizza in the oven too long and it burnt, is this paranormal?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Aden said:


> THIS IS THE STORY OF A DAY WHERE THERE WAS ALL THIS BLOOD. A MAN WAS WALKING AROUND AND BLOOD STARTED COMING OUT OF HIM EVERYWHERE. THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD THAT IT FILLED UP AN ELEVATOR. HE WENT TO THE STORE AND THERE WAS JUST BLOOD ALL OVER THE PLACE! PEOPLE WERE SLIPPING IN IT AND THEY WERE ALL GROSSED OUT. HE TRIED TO GO SWIMMING AND ALL OF THE SHARKS WENT NUTS AND BITTENED EVERYBODY. HE GOT CHASED BY ALL THE VAMPIRES EVER. ONE TIME THE BLOOD GOT A KID AND A DOG. AT THE END OF THE DAY EVERYONE DECIDED THEY WOULD SEND HIM TO SPACE SO THAT HE WOULD STOP GETTING BLOOD EVERY WHERE. THE SCARIEST PART IS THAT THE MAN WAS YOU!!! (OR HE WAS A LADY IF YOU ARE A LADY) AND YOU FORGOT THAT THIS HAPPENED


MS Painted for your pleasure.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Takumi_L said:


> Guys I left my pizza in the oven too long and it burnt, is this paranormal?



On the fence. You should ask /x/.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Lobar said:


> xaerun will lock dogfucker threads but not ipod poltergeist threads
> 
> sandy
> vagina


 (Sarcastic) Sure because dog fucking is ausome!!!


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Aden said:


> On the fence. You should ask /x/.



Okay.  I THINK THIS ONE IS _REALLY _PARANORMAL THIS TIME.

I went to go get my socks out of the dryer, BUT ONE SOCK DIDN'T HAVE A MATCH. 

.O.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Takumi_L said:


> Okay.  I THINK THIS ONE IS _REALLY _PARANORMAL THIS TIME.
> 
> I went to go get my socks out of the dryer, BUT ONE SOCK DIDN'T HAVE A MATCH.
> 
> .O.



THat is paranormal a sock with a match in the dryer is like holy shitz, was it lit?


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> Really, if it has an explanation, then let's hear it? And "ghosts did it" is not an explanation. I obviously know more than you if you think that anything you described is possible.
> 
> 
> I don't think you know what insult means. Trying to help you realize that one of your apparently favorite memories is a figment of your imagination isn't insulting. It's not even close.
> ...


 It's paranormal thats the point its not supposed to have a logical explaination! jeez stop ripping on him just drop it!


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



RJ-Pilot said:


> I once parked my car outside a shopping centre, went in, and when I came out half an hour later... _it was gone!!!_
> 
> I'd wanted to believe it became a ghost, doomed to forever cruise the motorways of the ethereal...
> 
> ...


 Thats not a ghost it's just an asshole


----------



## Tai (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*

I've seen Hell.

The pain plus paralysis is annoying. I was commanded to get up and I was able to move.
I saw many things around me. Someone called me Tai and and I've been responsive to that name ever since.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Tai said:


> I've seen Hell.





> Location: Texas



Not paranormal


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> Really, if it has an explanation, then let's hear it?  And "ghosts did it" is not an explanation.  I obviously know more than you if you think that anything you described is possible.



I never said ghosts did it, I simply responded to the OP's request, and provided what I would consider a paranormal incident, since, well, a single house in a neighborhood freezing over in July is what I would call NOT NORMAL.  Oh, and tell me... why am I the only one you're ragging on, Jassy-boy?  Plenty of people here you can include in your "It's all in your head" declarations.




Jashwa said:


> I don't think you know what insult means.  *Trying to help* you realize that one of your apparently favorite memories is a figment of your imagination isn't insulting. It's not even close.



"Trying to help"...?  That is an insult, when you keep insisting a real event in my life is imaginary.  Like I said, Jassy-wass, YOU KNOW NOTHING.  And your repeated harping of this insult is getting very, very old.  Not to mention the fact you're being totally UNhelpful.  Not to mention you have no idea what my favorite memories are, so, again, you show clearly how YOU KNOW NOTHING about me.  Correction:  You like fabricating an image of who I am, based on your own imagination and what little I provide.  Rather than calling that a paranormal ability, let's just call it Abby Normal, hmmm?




Jashwa said:


> The irony. I love it.



I thought you would.  Though that particular comment was not directed at you.  And you want to know the real irony?  My account was a factual experience, not opinion.  Whereas your assertion my experience was imaginary... well, that was *your opinion*, with no basis in fact.  Ohhh, yes, the irony burns, don't it?




Wolf-Bone said:


> God, and I thought I was playing a little too much *Shattered Memories*.



Well, my sister and I still enjoyed playing in the ice during our summer vacation... not often a kid gets to do that, really, on a nice, clear, warm day.  And I had some pretty trippy nightmares about that place.  Which was funny, since I wasn't afraid of that house.  Heh, if anything, it was cool having a freaky house for a neighbor.




voodoo predator said:


> It's paranormal thats the point its not supposed to have a logical explaination! jeez stop ripping on him just drop it!



Thank you.


----------



## Milo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Jashwa said:


> I don't think you know what insult means.  Trying to help you realize that one of your apparently favorite memories is a figment of your imagination isn't insulting. It's not even close.



dude, you really should just leave some things alone :\ whether it's real or not isn't your place to tell him what he saw.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



Aden said:


> Not paranormal



addens ilu


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2010)

the typo on the title was pissin' me off


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



voodoo predator said:


> It's paranormal thats the point its not supposed to have a logical explaination! jeez stop ripping on him just drop it!


paranormal =/= illogical

There's a reason why most myths, urban legends, and ghost stories, follow similar patterns. 
What you choose to believe after that is an opinion. But the point is, there is usually a logical explanation for everything, just not from a scientific standpoint. You cannot say that something happened randomly and then justify by saying it was paranormal. Even paranormal activity has a reason for occurring.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 8, 2010)

When I was a kid, I lived with my family in a rather old house. In the end, my mom, our dog, and I all agreed that there was something strange about my bedroom. It started when I would wake up at night with a creepy feeling. It felt as though someone was standing in my doorway, but I couldn't see who it was. Then one night, I actually saw a person standing there, she looked like an elderly native american woman. I saw her on several occasions, and apparently, so did our dog. Abby (the dog) would sometimes just stop and stare at that spot, sometimes growl, sometimes just a hard stare. It was very unusual for her to be so focused on just nothing. Finally my mom moved into that room (It was a 2 bedroom house with 4 people and we were always kind of trading between the basement or a bedroom), and several nights she heard someone whisper her name into her ear with an older feminine voice. She said she felt as though someone was in the room with her, too. 

Also, for a half a year or so, my mom and brother and I lived with a friend's family (This was after my parents divorced) and we moved to a huge, creepy, stereotypical haunted house you'd expect to see in a Goosebumps TV show. There were so many bizarre things that happened in that house, I don't even know where to start. I might as well write a book.

Anyways, I don't necessarily believe in ghosts, but I do know when something weird is happening. However, I do think it's pretty stupid to be 100% either way. Being 100% faithful that ghosts are real with no scientific proof and being 100% certain that they aren't dispite the fact that there are no scientific explanations for some of the strange situations that occur are both not very smart ways to think of things. I'm going to wait until I have some proof instead of blindly making a decision on nothing but my own opinion and "logic."


----------



## footfoe (Feb 8, 2010)

A ghost once said to me

"Hi [my name]" and i freaked the fuck out


----------



## Zydala (Feb 8, 2010)

My girlfriend's parents house is a really old house... her room was part of an extention that was added later in its lifetime, and sometimes she would hear footsteps going up and down an iron staircase right next to the garage, and running around in the loft above her. She also claims to have seen them once standing next to a nightlight in the hallway.

I kind of just took it all with a grain of salt until once I stayed over and at two in the morning something was moving upstairs.

"What's that?" I asked. "Oh, the feet," she replied without much bother. I frowned and looked around, and both her pet cats were sitting on their cat tower in the room with us, and the rest of her family slept on the opposite side of the house, so there was no way it could have been anyone...

It's always sort of creeped me out since ._.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I never said ghosts did it, I simply responded to the OP's request, and provided what I would consider a paranormal incident, since, well, a single house in a neighborhood freezing over in July is what I would call NOT NORMAL.  Oh, and tell me... why am I the only one you're ragging on, Jassy-boy?  Plenty of people here you can include in your "It's all in your head" declarations.


You're right. I could go after plenty of people on here for their declarations, but their claims aren't as grandiose as yours are. If this house did have icicles and the family did appear and disappear within days then it would be documented and you'd be linking me to files instead of insisting that you totally believe it's real.  

It's too far out there to even be paranormal. It physically could not happen. You can't form a quarter inch of ice with icicles in the middle of a hot July day. 



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> "Trying to help"...?  That is an insult, when you keep insisting a real event in my life is imaginary.  Like I said, Jassy-wass, YOU KNOW NOTHING.  And your repeated harping of this insult is getting very, very old.  Not to mention the fact you're being totally UNhelpful.  Not to mention you have no idea what my favorite memories are, so, again, you show clearly how YOU KNOW NOTHING about me.  Correction:  You like fabricating an image of who I am, based on your own imagination and what little I provide.  Rather than calling that a paranormal ability, let's just call it Abby Normal, hmmm?


Just because you're insulted by it does not mean that it's an insult. 

Me knowing nothing about you has no bearing on the fact that you're remembering something that didn't actually exist.  You might have seen it in a hallucination, movie, TV show, etc.  You might have dreamt it and it felt real. You might have even created the mental image from a book you read, but the facts are that it's physically impossible that it actually happened.  Water does not work like that. 



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> I thought you would.  Though that particular comment was not directed at you.  And you want to know the real irony?  My account was a factual experience, not opinion.  Whereas your assertion my experience was imaginary... well, that was *your opinion*, with no basis in fact.  Ohhh, yes, the irony burns, don't it?


You saying that you remember something doesn't make the thing exist.  It doesn't make the event fact. Sure, it's a factual statement from your frame of reference and not an opinion, but your insistence that it does exist is an opinion. Plus, your opinion is obviously not based on facts since you cannot use your own memory as a fact. [URL="http://brainmind.com/Confabulation.html"] [/URL] It's been proven that the mind can make up memories.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You can't form a quarter inch of ice with icicles in the middle of a hot July day.


 
Wow, he's making grandiose claims? You think it's 100% impossible for the temperature to drop below 32 degrees in a certain spot? He's not claiming that the house had wings and flew away. It's absolutely physically possible for it to get cold and form ice. You didn't even ask where he lived. I've lived in the desert where it would get really cold at night in the summer. He could also live far up north. If there was a sprinkler on and pointed at his house, it makes absolute sense that it could get covered in ice. Also, many sudden and extreme drops in temperature have been reported where people have has paranormal experiences. It's rather common, and has been documented throughout history. You can argue that you don't believe in ghosts until the cows come home, but you can't say there has never been an extreme unexplained local temperature drop in history.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Wow, he's making grandiose claims? You think it's 100% impossible for the temperature to drop below 32 degrees in a certain spot? He's not claiming that the house had wings and flew away. It's absolutely physically possible for it to get cold and form ice. You didn't even ask where he lived. I've lived in the desert where it would get really cold at night in the summer. He could also live far up north.


If it was somewhere that it was a normal occurrence then why would he post in multiple paranormal threads about it? 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> If there was a sprinkler on and pointed at his house, it makes absolute sense that it could get covered in ice. Also, many sudden and extreme drops in temperature have been reported where people have has paranormal experiences. It's rather common, and has been documented throughout history. You can argue that you don't believe in ghosts until the cows come home, but you can't say there has never been an extreme unexplained local temperature drop in history.


You don't have very much knowledge on how water/ice works, do you? It's not an instantaneous change from water to ice whenever the temp drops below 32 degrees.  If there was a sprinkler, it would've made it even harder to freeze, meaning that it wouldn't be a drop like the cold feeling associated with paranormal activity as much as a climate shift for that house and that house only.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If it was somewhere that it was a normal occurrence then why would he post in multiple paranormal threads about it?
> 
> 
> You don't have very much knowledge on how water/ice works, do you? It's not an instantaneous change from water to ice whenever the temp drops below 32 degrees. If there was a sprinkler, it would've made it even harder to freeze, meaning that it wouldn't be a drop like the cold feeling associated with paranormal activity as much as a climate shift for that house and that house only.


 
1, It doesn't have to be a normal occurance. Weird weather shifts occur all the time. A couple of weeks ago it was 80 degrees, then suddenly shifted to below freezing and blizzarding the very next day. Weather is a little more erratic than you seem to think.

2, I didn't know overnight was instantaneous. And I didn't say that the sprinkler would be shooting out icicles, but it's perfectly reasonable for the sprinkler to soak the house and then the freezing happens. That's what happens when rain freezes over, you know.

So, let's see, unexpected climate shift + sprinkler pointed only at that house + possible paranormal drop in temperature.... I think we've got a relatively decent explanation. Decent enough not to have to claim that it was all in Roose's head. Why were you bullying Roose again?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> 1, It doesn't have to be a normal occurance. Weird weather shifts occur all the time. A couple of weeks ago it was 80 degrees, then suddenly shifted to below freezing and blizzarding the very next day. Weather is a little more erratic than you seem to think.


It wouldn't be isolated if it was a normal weather shift. 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> 2, I didn't know overnight was instantaneous. And I didn't say that the sprinkler would be shooting out icicles, but it's perfectly reasonable for the sprinkler to soak the house and then the freezing happens. That's what happens when rain freezes over, you know.


If it was overnight and normal for the area, then it wouldn't be paranormal and he wouldn't have posted it. I was referring to your saying that temperature drops with paranormal activity. 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> So, let's see, unexpected climate shift + sprinkler pointed only at that house + possible paranormal drop in temperature.... I think we've got a relatively decent explanation. Decent enough not to have to claim that it was all in Roose's head. Why were you bullying Roose again?


The paranormal activity cold drop would not be enough to freeze the water.  Especially not a whole house worth's.  Plus, the climate shift would affect everywhere and not just the house.


----------



## Ziff (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw a shadow person on my stairs... It was the shape of my mom. It couldn't be my mom though because the thing moved WAY too fast.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It wouldn't be isolated if it was a normal weather shift.
> 
> If it was overnight and normal for the area, then it wouldn't be paranormal and he wouldn't have posted it. I was referring to your saying that temperature drops with paranormal activity.
> 
> The paranormal activity cold drop would not be enough to freeze the water. Especially not a whole house worth's. Plus, the climate shift would affect everywhere and not just the house.


 
It would certainly be isolated (Or at least look isolated) if that was the only house that got wet, and when you woke up, it was already starting to warm up. 

Also, paranormal temperature drops are extremely varied. Plus, they're unexplained, so you can't say you know how it could effect (or not effect) a whole house. Depending on how cold it already is, the drop could easily get below 32 degrees, and there are no rules stating how large of an area it can effect.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> It would certainly be isolated (Or at least look isolated) if that was the only house that got wet, and when you woke up, it was already starting to warm up.
> 
> Also, paranormal temperature drops are extremely varied. Plus, they're unexplained, so you can't say you know how it could effect (or not effect) a whole house. Depending on how cold it already is, the drop could easily get below 32 degrees, and there are no rules stating how large of an area it can effect.


If it was warming up, he wouldn't feel especially cold there. 

Is there any documented sustained isolated drop in temperature that severe? 

I know it's easy to just say "lolol paranormal activity it isn't normal it can do anything" but even if it isn't normal (or real, debatedly) there are still "observations" and recognized limits.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If it was warming up, he wouldn't feel especially cold there.
> 
> Is there any documented sustained isolated drop in temperature that severe?
> 
> I know it's easy to just say "lolol paranormal activity it isn't normal it can do anything" but even if it isn't normal (or real, debatedly) there are still "observations" and recognized limits.


 
Have you ever poured yourself a glass of water and put ice in it on a hot summer day? Notice even after it's been sitting out in the heat for quite a while, the air around the glass with still feel cool? Same concept. If there is still ice, then there is still cold.

And you have the tools, you can use Google.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Have you ever poured yourself a glass of water and put ice in it on a hot summer day? Notice even after it's been sitting out in the heat for quite a while, the air around the glass with still feel cool? Same concept. If there is still ice, then there is still cold.


If it warmed up enough for him to be able to notice that difference, then the ice would've melted. 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> And you have the tools, you can use Google.


Except for the fact that I don't really care enough to google more.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> [URL="http://brainmind.com/Confabulation.html"] [/URL] It's been proven that the mind can make up memories.



Okay, then.  Everybody, Jashwa is now a figment of all our imaginations!  As for you, buddy-boy, it's up to you to prove to us that you exist.  As for ME, I have to get to bed... work tomorrow... but if Jashwa can prove he's real, and not some elaborate computer program, I'll get back to him.




Nargle said:


> Why were you bullying Roose again?



It's his new hobby, I'd guess...


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If it warmed up enough for him to be able to notice that difference, then the ice would've melted.
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that I don't really care enough to google more.


 
No, that's not true. Clearly you don't have a lot of experience with weather. Just as you said it takes more than a quick drop below 32 degrees to create ice, it takes a while for ice to melt, too. One morning I was walking Basil through the park, and it was, I don't know, 60 degrees? Warm enough that you wouldn't really need a jacket, but not WARM. In the shadows, there was still ice on the grass, and it made a significant difference in the temperature. I know I'm not comfortable once it gets into the 50's or below without a jacket. 

I bet you care enough to keep arguing no matter how many times you're replied to.


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Okay, then.  Everybody, Jashwa is now a figment of all our imaginations!  As for you, buddy-boy, it's up to you to prove to us that you exist.  As for ME, I have to get to bed... work tomorrow... but if Jashwa can prove he's real, and not some elaborate computer program, I'll get back to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a pretty big jump from stating a well known psychological effect.  It's true, people often remember things that never, ever happened.  The farther back you go, the worse it gets.  People can be made to remember things that never happened.  The old fish gets bigger every time you tell it sort of thing.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Okay, then.  Everybody, Jashwa is now a figment of all our imaginations!  As for you, buddy-boy, it's up to you to prove to us that you exist.  As for ME, I have to get to bed... work tomorrow... but if Jashwa can prove he's real, and not some elaborate computer program, I'll get back to him.


Hahahaha.  Ok, you can completely ignore everything I said in order to make a simple joke.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> No, that's not true. Clearly you don't have a lot of experience with weather. Just as you said it takes more than a quick drop below 32 degrees to create ice, it takes a while for ice to melt, too. One morning I was walking Basil through the park, and it was, I don't know, 60 degrees? Warm enough that you wouldn't really need a jacket, but not WARM. In the shadows, there was still ice on the grass, and it made a significant difference in the temperature. I know I'm not comfortable once it gets into the 50's or below without a jacket.


In the shadows.  Not a whole lawn full of ice.



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> I bet you care enough to keep arguing no matter how many times you're replied to.


Replying and arguing is entertaining, whereas googling for an either non existent or rare piece of information isn't.

Edit: Oops, double post.  My bad.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> In the shadows. Not a whole lawn full of ice.
> 
> 
> Replying and arguing is entertaining, whereas googling for an either non existent or rare piece of information isn't.
> ...


 
And a house can't be North facing? The neighborhood where my mom lives is in shadows 60% of the time on the northern side.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 9, 2010)

Dude.. I had this freaky experience once that I was watching TV, and something flashed before my eyes.. next thing I know.. I was chasing something.. and everything around me was wight and trying to turn me around....  eventually they succeeded, and I woke up.. still sitting up, watching TV.. though 5 hours had gone by..

This was 6 years ago.


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Dude.. I had this freaky experience once that I was watching TV, and something flashed before my eyes.. next thing I know.. I was chasing something.. and everything around me was wight and trying to turn me around....  eventually they succeeded, and I woke up.. still sitting up, watching TV.. though 5 hours had gone by..
> 
> This was 6 years ago.



Black people refer to this as a normal day in Mississippi.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2010)

yes i have had a few


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> And a house can't be North facing? The neighborhood where my mom lives is in shadows 60% of the time on the northern side.


Wait. Why northern?  The sun rises from the East, doesn't it? 

Or am I failing?


----------



## Azure (Feb 9, 2010)

There is no well documented case of paranormal activity. It is not a matter of me disproving it, it is a matter of you proving it. I have never had such an experience, nor will I ever.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Feb 9, 2010)

I was messing around with a ouija board years back and I tossed it in my closet. That night I heard light tapping from my closet that slowly turned to very loud banging like someone was trying to break free from my closet or something, so I put my iPod on and put my pillow over my head till I fell asleep. The next day I asked my grandmother about the noise and she gave me a weird look and said she didn't hear anything at all last night (and she's a very light sleeper). Does that count as paranormal?


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 9, 2010)

I believe I saw a White Dog or wolf last night is that paranormal enough for you?

It's kind of strange when I saw the Animal in front of me then it disapear.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait. Why northern? The sun rises from the East, doesn't it?
> 
> Or am I failing?


 
Pretty badly. I can't believe I have to explain how the sky works to you. If you live in the northern hemisphere, the sun is always in the southern half of the sky, Therefore, a northern facing house will have it's front/front lawn in shadows a lot more often than a house facing any other direction.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> I believe I saw a White Dog or wolf last night is that paranormal enough for you?
> 
> It's kind of strange when I saw the Animal in front of me then it disapear.


That's not paranormal. There's a white deer here that swings by every now and then.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 9, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Black people refer to this as a normal day in Mississippi.



how did I end up spelling white wrong? also lol racism.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

Last night I heard A thumping in my garage but was too lazy to go check it out, and I heard something spinning right outside my window but I was too lazy to look, this shit happens to me every night so I've gotten used to it Xp.


----------



## Yrr (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Paranormal expeiriences?*



RJ-Pilot said:


> I once parked my car outside a shopping centre, went in, and when I came out half an hour later... _it was gone!!!
> 
> _I'd wanted to believe it became a ghost, doomed to forever cruise the motorways of the ethereal...
> 
> ...



ffffff

I live there.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Pretty badly. I can't believe I have to explain how the sky works to you. If you live in the northern hemisphere, the sun is always in the southern half of the sky, Therefore, a northern facing house will have it's front/front lawn in shadows a lot more often than a house facing any other direction.


But it's not going to cover the whole yard in shadows.  It's going to be at an angle across the yard.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

One time, my family moved into this house.
We were kinda nervous about it, even though it was huge. Mainly because my step dad was moving in with us for the first time. 
And we found out later that this family had been killed inside. The oldest brother did it. Shot them all with a rifle, and said that his family was actually a bunch of demons. 
A while after we moved in, my stepdad starting acting really weird. And my little sister to, she got a new imaginary friend that was really creepy.
Things really got out of hand after we locked the babysitter in the closet. The door just closed, and it wouldn't open no matter how hard we tried. And she was inside, screaming something, we couldn't hear. The ambulance had to take her away that night...
A few days later, my stepdad completely went crazy. He tried to kill us all. If we hadn't gotten out onto the lake, we all would've died. The strange thing was, after we got him away from the house, he was completely fine. So, we sailed away on the lake, and never looked back.

Oh, and I forgot, he killed my dog to, and started sleeping in the basement because the windows wouldn't stop opening.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> One time, my family moved into this house.
> We were kinda nervous about it, even though it was huge. Mainly because my step dad was moving in with us for the first time.
> And we found out later that this family had been killed inside. The oldest brother did it. Shot them all with a rifle, and said that his family was actually a bunch of demons.
> A while after we moved in, my stepdad starting acting really weird. And my little sister to, she got a new imaginary friend that was really creepy.
> ...


Wait, you stayed with him after he killed your dog and tried to kill you?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, you stayed with him after he killed your dog and tried to kill you?


Yes. 
They even made a movie after my life.
It's called the Amityville Horror. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> One time, my family moved into this house.
> We were kinda nervous about it, even though it was huge. Mainly because my step dad was moving in with us for the first time.
> And we found out later that this family had been killed inside. The oldest brother did it. Shot them all with a rifle, and said that his family was actually a bunch of demons.
> A while after we moved in, my stepdad starting acting really weird. And my little sister to, she got a new imaginary friend that was really creepy.
> ...



Ah, so you're part of that scam too?


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Ah, so you're part of that scam too?


not a scam man.
It's srs bsns.
That place needs to be torn down.
But they should probably empty to basement first.
What with all the dead bodies and ancient torture devices being there and stuff.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 9, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> not a scam man.
> It's srs bsns.
> That place needs to be torn down.
> But they should probably empty to basement first.
> What with all the dead bodies and ancient torture devices being there and stuff.



Bah, it's a Gateway to HELL man.

Remakes LIE!!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

It's a highway to hell, not a stairway to heaven.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Bah, it's a Gateway to HELL man.
> 
> Remakes LIE!!!!


Yeah. I didn't like the remake. 
To much blood, to little scariness.

Paranormal Activity was very creepy, but only had a few actually shocking moments though.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

I liked the movie Paranormal Activity. I'd be just like Micah.  And I'd be dead.

If any of that could actually happen. 

That's a lie. The moment shit started happening, I'd ditch the bitch and get as far away as possible.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I liked the movie Paranormal Activity. I'd be just like Micah.  And I'd be dead.
> 
> If any of that could actually happen.
> 
> That's a lie. The moment shit started happening, I'd ditch the bitch and get as far away as possible.


Lol.

I might have lived. Probably because I wouldn't do anything stupid like

BURNING THE FUCKING CRUCIFIX!

Seriously. When you're being attacked by a demon, the first thing you do is keep any holy symbols as close to you as you can. You do not destroy them.

That being said, it was a very good movie, and I'm probably going to get it on DVD at some point.

Jesus Christ, the forums are slow today.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But it's not going to cover the whole yard in shadows.  It's going to be at an angle across the yard.



Seriously? You're going to argue with me that it's impossible for a yard to be covered in shadows?? What is wrong with you?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Seriously? You're going to argue with me that it's impossible for a yard to be covered in shadows?? What is wrong with you?


0:3


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I liked the movie Paranormal Activity. I'd be just like Micah.  And I'd be dead.
> 
> If any of that could actually happen.
> 
> That's a lie. The moment shit started happening, I'd ditch the bitch and get as far away as possible.




That movie was the BEST comedy I have ever seen in my life.  I would have paid twice as much as I did for all the laughs I had.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 9, 2010)

That movie was the WORST movie ever it was another terrible horror film. There are no real horror films because they're all so predictable *walks away in a huff*


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're right. I could go after plenty of people on here for their declarations, but their claims aren't as grandiose as yours are. If this house did have icicles and the family did appear and disappear within days then it would be documented and you'd be linking me to files instead of insisting that you totally believe it's real.
> 
> It's too far out there to even be paranormal. It physically could not happen. You can't form a quarter inch of ice with icicles in the middle of a hot July day.
> 
> ...


OMFG just drop it!!! Leave him the fuck alone!!! Please for the love of god!!! I dosn't make sense, so it's automatically the end of the world if you can't prove every fucking thing that happens!!! The wonderful bible says the devil has evil spirits that will haunt your fucking ass off!!! If you don't believe then why the fuck are you here!!! Does posting these malicious comments help you suppress your fear of spirits or do you just enjoy being an asshole?!!!


----------



## moonchylde (Feb 10, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> OMFG just drop it!!! Leave him the fuck alone!!! Please for the love of god!!! I dosn't make sense, so it's automatically the end of the world if you can't prove every fucking thing that happens!!! The wonderful bible says the devil has evil spirits that will haunt your fucking ass off!!! If you don't believe then why the fuck are you here!!! Does posting these malicious comments help you suppress your fear of spirits or do you just enjoy being an asshole?!!!



Some dumb motherfucker's always trying to ice skate uphill. 
[/Blade]

My friend, you seem to have some serious issues, not to mention an almost depressing inability to judge your surroundings. Enjoy your flaming.

BTW, protip, mentioning the bible while yelling at a skeptic will not help your argument in anyway; it's actually the equivalent of dousing yourself in gasoline and handing them the matches. 

And for the record, I personally have had more paranormal experiences then I care to recount, ranging from minor scares to physical injury, and I don't believe that the experience in question was paranormal either. Too many logical explanations. Eliminate the improbable, and whatever's left, no matter how impossible, is the truth (yeah, I know that's not how it goes, but impossible just means we don't know how it works, which is more probable then the improbable. And no, I'm not high... not very...).


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 10, 2010)

moonchylde said:


> Some dumb motherfucker's always trying to ice skate uphill.
> [/Blade]
> 
> My friend, you seem to have some serious issues, not to mention an almost depressing inability to judge your surroundings. Enjoy your flaming.
> ...


 if you would read the entire forum you might notice that Jashwa has been picking on the same person throughout this entire forum and I've already told Jashwa stop ripping on him, but he progresses and keeps going on and on about how he's wrong and I just want Jashwa to leave him alone.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> There is no well documented case of paranormal activity. It is not a matter of me disproving it, it is a matter of you proving it. I have never had such an experience, nor will I ever.


There are plenty of well documented cases of paranormal activity.  The problem is that all means of documentation can be faked, misinterpreted or simply wrong.  Eyewitnesses can have faulty memories, or can be outright lying.  Video, audio and photographs can be faked. Unless you experience something yourself, there is no way for me to convince you my evidence is real, no matter how exhaustive it is.

But the burden of proof argument only applies if someone is trying to prove or disprove something.  I can't prove to you that the Flying Spaghetti Monster exists, nor can you prove to me that he (it?) doesn't exist.  That's the whole point of the FSM: even something as utterly ridiculous as that can't be proven to a skeptic or disproven to a believer.

I've experienced a great number of supernatural things, but there's no way I could prove to you that any of them are real, so there's no point in trying.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 10, 2010)

^ this.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> OMFG just drop it!!! Leave him the fuck alone!!! Please for the love of god!!! I dosn't make sense, so it's automatically the end of the world if you can't prove every fucking thing that happens!!! The wonderful bible says the devil has evil spirits that will haunt your fucking ass off!!! If you don't believe then why the fuck are you here!!! Does posting these malicious comments help you suppress your fear of spirits or do you just enjoy being an asshole?!!!



you mad, huh?

Too bad Jashwa is 100% right, and that Roose's story is almost certainly the fabrication of a failing memory.




Telnac said:


> But the burden of proof argument only applies if someone is trying to prove or disprove something.  I can't prove to you that the Flying Spaghetti Monster exists, nor can you prove to me that he (it?) doesn't exist.  That's the whole point of the FSM: even something as utterly ridiculous as that can't be proven to a skeptic or disproven to a believer.



Of course, the absurdity of the FSM itself is precisely to point out that it _should_ be dismissed, along with all analogous entities, despite the impossibility of disproof.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> There are plenty of well documented cases of paranormal activity. The problem is that all means of documentation can be faked, misinterpreted or simply wrong. Eyewitnesses can have faulty memories, or can be outright lying. Video, audio and photographs can be faked. Unless you experience something yourself, there is no way for me to convince you my evidence is real, no matter how exhaustive it is.
> 
> But the burden of proof argument only applies if someone is trying to prove or disprove something. I can't prove to you that the Flying Spaghetti Monster exists, nor can you prove to me that he (it?) doesn't exist. That's the whole point of the FSM: even something as utterly ridiculous as that can't be proven to a skeptic or disproven to a believer.
> 
> I've experienced a great number of supernatural things, but there's no way I could prove to you that any of them are real, so there's no point in trying.


 
This is *precisely* why I said it's stupid to be 100% either way. =3


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> you mad, huh?
> 
> Too bad Jashwa is 100% right, and that Roose's story is almost certainly the fabrication of a failing memory.
> 
> ...


 For the love of god the point of this was so that others could tell about their expeiriences without people like you and jashwa, saying things like oh that can't happen it's impossable it's your failing memory. To bad the impossable has happenend. Take your science somwhere else and let others tell their stories here.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> For the love of god the point of this was so that others could tell about their expeiriences without people like you and jashwa, saying things like oh that can't happen it's impossable it's your failing memory. To bad the impossable has happenend. Take your science somwhere else and let others tell their stories here.



The only reason you think science shouldn't apply here is because you don't like the answer it gives you.  Which pretty much puts you in the same boat as creationists, cryptozoologists, homeopaths, etc.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> For the love of god the point of this was so that others could tell about their expeiriences without people like you and jashwa, saying things like oh that can't happen it's impossable it's your failing memory. To bad the impossable has happenend. Take your science somwhere else and let others tell their stories here.


I'm applying Occam's Razor to every story in this thread. Except for the sarcastic ones. 
You must now assume that all of them are not the product of paranormal activity, but something else. 



Lobar said:


> The only reason you think science shouldn't apply here is because you don't like the answer it gives you.  Which pretty much puts you in the same boat as *creationists*, cryptozoologists, homeopaths, etc.


I resent that.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know, cryptozoology could simply be animals yet to be discovered and fall into regular zoology.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't know, cryptozoology could simply be animals yet to be discovered and fall into regular zoology.



But it's not.  It means shit like bigfoot, el chupacabra, etc.



Rsyk said:


> I resent that.



I've never seen you mention you're a creationist before.  But my comment stands.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I've never seen you mention you're a creationist before.  But my comment stands.


If what you mean by creationism is the belief that some outside force created the universe, then yes, I'm a creationist. That being said, I also do research into the current scientific theories of creation. None currently seem to satisfy a reason for the universe to exist by itself.

If by creationist you mean the people who take religious texts literally and think that the universe was created in six days and such, then no, I am not.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> But it's not.  It means shit like bigfoot, el chupacabra, etc.



I'm aware, but if any of these creatures were found to be real, analysis would  probably reveal them to simply be normal animals, that have evolved in a way we previously though impossible. Or they were simply good at hiding.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> If what you mean by creationism is the belief that some outside force created the universe, then yes, I'm a creationist. That being said, I also do research into the current scientific theories of creation. None currently seem to satisfy a reason for the universe to exist by itself.
> 
> If by creationist you mean the people who take religious texts literally and think that the universe was created in six days and such, then no, I am not.




So you believe in creation, but not intelligent design?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> If what you mean by creationism is the belief that some outside force created the universe, then yes, I'm a creationist. That being said, I also do research into the current scientific theories of creation. None currently seem to satisfy a reason for the universe to exist by itself.
> 
> If by creationist you mean the people who take religious texts literally and think that the universe was created in six days and such, then no, I am not.



Creationist generally refers to anyone that rejects any part of evolution by natural selection as the origin of the species from a common ancestor, not just someone that thinks a prime mover was necessary.

I could have included religion in general if I had really wanted to but I'm getting ready to move this weekend and didn't really want to start that particular argument right now.


----------



## Azure (Feb 10, 2010)

Telnac said:


> There are plenty of well documented cases of paranormal activity.  The problem is that all means of documentation can be faked, misinterpreted or simply wrong.  Eyewitnesses can have faulty memories, or can be outright lying.  Video, audio and photographs can be faked. Unless you experience something yourself, there is no way for me to convince you my evidence is real, no matter how exhaustive it is.
> 
> But the burden of proof argument only applies if someone is trying to prove or disprove something.  I can't prove to you that the Flying Spaghetti Monster exists, nor can you prove to me that he (it?) doesn't exist.  That's the whole point of the FSM: even something as utterly ridiculous as that can't be proven to a skeptic or disproven to a believer.
> 
> I've experienced a great number of supernatural things, but there's no way I could prove to you that any of them are real, so there's no point in trying.


Please, do show me an accurately documented supernatural or paranormal activity, which, in detail, describes why science cannot apply. And the burden of proof argument does indeed apply to the person making the assertion, as you are here. So prove it.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 10, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> So you believe in creation, but not intelligent design?


I believe that the universe was created, and that it was created for a purpose.
I just don't believe that there is currently any accurate description of how it got here or why it is here.
I also don't believe that God has full control of everything.


Lobar said:


> Creationist generally refers to anyone that rejects any part of evolution by natural selection as the origin of the species from a common ancestor, not just someone that thinks a prime mover was necessary.
> 
> I could have included religion in general if I had really wanted to but I'm getting ready to move this weekend and didn't really want to start that particular argument right now.


Ah.
Sorry, every time I hear the word Creationism I always think of just people who believe that the universe was created. There really needs to be a less deceptive term.

No, evolution has been proven, and I see no part of it that would conflict with my religious beliefs.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> The only reason you think science shouldn't apply here is because you don't like the answer it gives you. Which pretty much puts you in the same boat as creationists, cryptozoologists, homeopaths, etc.


 
Wow, that's an extremely rude statement. Way to insult a ton of people for absolutely no reason.

Just to let you know, we haven't explained every last detail of the universe with science yet. Science doesn't necessarily explain everything. Medicine is a good example, because there are still countless diseases out there that are still considered uncurable, and many that we don't even know how to treat because we don't understand what they are. If science could explain everything occuring in the universe, and if anything that couldn't be explained with science was dubbed "not real," than we should have been able to cure all diseases a long time ago. Science is constantly growing, and it's extremely closed minded to say that just because it cannot be explained with science yet means it is fantasy.


----------



## MHFC (Feb 10, 2010)

FA man. talk about fucking paranormal! XD


----------



## Takun (Feb 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Creationist generally refers to anyone that rejects any part of evolution by natural selection as the origin of the species from a common ancestor, not just someone that thinks a prime mover was necessary.
> 
> I could have included religion in general if I had really wanted to but I'm getting ready to move this weekend and didn't really want to start that particular argument right now.



lol

Creationists are silly.


----------



## MHFC (Feb 10, 2010)

this.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you were over-reacting a bit.

But yeah, shit has gone down in my house.
I've had a picture frame literally fly across my hallway and smash into the wall about an inch beside my head.
As well, I've had every door in my house open, and then slam shut simultaneously.
I've seen a black shadow in the mirror in my room, standing in the corner aimlessly.
And the main reason I have insomnia is because random noises in my room wake me up.
I woke up bawling my eyes out the day that my uncle died.
And in general, I see auras and spirits.  So, yeah.  I've had quite a few.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 10, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Wow, that's an extremely rude statement. Way to insult a ton of people for absolutely no reason.
> 
> Just to let you know, we haven't explained every last detail of the universe with science yet. Science doesn't necessarily explain everything. Medicine is a good example, because there are still countless diseases out there that are still considered uncurable, and many that we don't even know how to treat because we don't understand what they are. If science could explain everything occuring in the universe, and if anything that couldn't be explained with science was dubbed "not real," than we should have been able to cure all diseases a long time ago. Science is constantly growing, and it's extremely closed minded to say that just because it cannot be explained with science yet means it is fantasy.



I was specifically addressing the poster I quoted (though I could probably direct it to several others as well) because if you go back and reread his post he specifically gets angry about science being involved at all.  He uses the word "paranormal" to define a scientific dead end, like a creationist would use "scriptural".  He wants to say, "These phenomena are paranormal, because I say they are, and they are *off limits* to all further skepticism and inquiry".  Which is bullshit.

Meanwhile, though, even with a new disease we can collect and analyze data in scientifically rigorous conditions to determine how it is caused, how it spreads, etc. if not yet how to treat.  With paranormal activity, there is no real data, just handfuls of anecdotes of every type of unusual occurance under the sun, with no independent records of such even happening, that were immediately concluded by their observers to be paranormal because they could not immediately think of a more rational explanation.  That's not data.  It's telling that there has been no paranormal activity ever recorded in a scientifically rigorous manner.  And until there is, and even then until all more parsimonious explanations are exhausted, extreme skepticism *is* in fact the scientifically appropriate attitude.


I still like you though.  Post more cooking threads. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh. Especially the part where OP thinks I'm following Roose around the forums and harassing him.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 10, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Please, do show me an accurately documented supernatural or paranormal activity, which, in detail, describes why science cannot apply. And the burden of proof argument does indeed apply to the person making the assertion, as you are here. So prove it.


 
And for the record...

Beeping meters, EVP, and cold spots don't count as proof.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I was specifically addressing the poster I quoted (though I could probably direct it to several others as well) because if you go back and reread his post he specifically gets angry about science being involved at all. He uses the word "paranormal" to define a scientific dead end, like a creationist would use "scriptural". He wants to say, "These phenomena are paranormal, because I say they are, and they are *off limits* to all further skepticism and inquiry". Which is bullshit.
> 
> Meanwhile, though, even with a new disease we can collect and analyze data in scientifically rigorous conditions to determine how it is caused, how it spreads, etc. if not yet how to treat. With paranormal activity, there is no real data, just handfuls of anecdotes of every type of unusual occurance under the sun, with no independent records of such even happening, that were immediately concluded by their observers to be paranormal because they could not immediately think of a more rational explanation. That's not data. It's telling that there has been no paranormal activity ever recorded in a scientifically rigorous manner. And until there is, and even then until all more parsimonious explanations are exhausted, extreme skepticism *is* in fact the scientifically appropriate attitude.
> 
> ...


 
Regardless of who you were addressing, you did sort of just randomly insult 3 completely unrelated groups of people.

Anyways, I know it's pretty obvious that currently we have no means of gathering data on "paranormal" type things, but that doesn't mean eventually we won't have the technology to study it. It reminds me of how the ancient Greeks used to think lightening was the weapon of a god. They didn't know what electricity was, much less have the technology to comprehend it. How do you know that one day we won't have the technology to study paranormal events in more depth than mere anticdotes and unreliable witness reports?

And, I never said there was anything wrong with skepticism. But being a skeptic isn't saying "There's no such thing as anything paranormal," or "It's all in your imagination, none of it is real." Skepticism is saying "I'd rather not jump to any conclusions until there is actually some concrete evidence to base my beliefs." The former is just pure closed-mindedness.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Nargle said:


> "It's all in your imagination, none of it is real." Skepticism is saying "I'd rather not jump to any conclusions until there is actually some concrete evidence to base my beliefs." The former is just pure closed-mindedness.


Skepticism is disbelieving and proving/disproving something. There's an obvious explanation for Roose's case and it doesn't mean I'm close minded for pointing out that it's a fabricated memory. It's more likely to happen the more years that go by and he's had many years since those days.  You haven't seen me going around and saying nothing that's "paranormal" ever happens.  There are things that I don't know the causes for and I'll accept that.  That doesn't mean I have to accept everything that is claimed to be paranormal as true.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Skepticism is disbelieving and proving/disproving something. There's an obvious explanation for Roose's case and it doesn't mean I'm close minded for pointing out that it's a fabricated memory. It's more likely to happen the more years that go by and he's had many years since those days. You haven't seen me going around and saying nothing that's "paranormal" ever happens. There are things that I don't know the causes for and I'll accept that. That doesn't mean I have to accept everything that is claimed to be paranormal as true.


 
1, I wasn't talking to or about you...

2, Skepticism is only believing in something once you have solid proof, and nothing less.

3, I never once said you "have to accept everything that is claimed to be paranormal as true." Where are you even getting that?

4, You stated very clearly that what Roose said was 100% false without any proof at all to back up your claim. Not skepticism, closed-mindedness.



Jashwa said:


> We've been over this before, Roose. That didn't actually happen. Your brain is just tricking you into thinking it happened to you.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 10, 2010)

Nargle said:


> 2, Skepticism is only believing in something once you have solid proof, and nothing less.


No. Skepticism doesn't always require "solid" proof, but rather, just proof beyond a reasonable doubt. 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> 3, I never once said you "have to accept everything that is claimed to be paranormal as true." Where are you even getting that?


It's implied by your attitude that I'm being close minded by not believing Roose's obviously false memory. 



			
				Nargle said:
			
		

> 4, You stated very clearly that what Roose said was 100% false without any proof at all to back up your claim. Not skepticism, closed-mindedness.


Umm, did you not _read_ my other posts where I linked to many different sources talking about fake memories? Also, you cannot prove that something didn't happen. You can only have someone prove that it did. Just like religious debates. That's why skeptics lean on the "it didn't happen unless there's proof that it did" side.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No. Skepticism doesn't always require "solid" proof, but rather, just proof beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> It's implied by your attitude that I'm being close minded by not believing Roose's obviously false memory.
> 
> Umm, did you not _read_ my other posts where I linked to many different sources talking about fake memories? Also, you cannot prove that something didn't happen. You can only have someone prove that it did. Just like religious debates. That's why skeptics lean on the "it didn't happen unless there's proof that it did" side.


 
Lol, seriously? Why is it that you're not getting what I'm saying? I never once said you HAD to believe Roose's story. I don't believe 100% that it's true. I don't believe that there's no possible way it could be true, though. Why would I even want you to believe in it? It's not MY story. I wanted you to take off your blinders and stop being so hard headed, though. The fact is, you WERE being closed-minded. It's not because you didn't automatically believe in a story just because it was told to you. That doesn't even make sense. It's because you wouldn't accept any other explaination at all as even slightly possible, you already "knew" everything. I thought it was ridiculous (and hilarious) how you were making it out to seem as if Roose's claims were SO unimaginable and grand, like he was claiming that the house had sprouted wings and flew off. I'm sorry, but claiming to see a weather anomoly isn't THAT out there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

el chupacabra is cool and real (talk) eat a dick


----------



## Lobar (Feb 11, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Regardless of who you were addressing, you did sort of just randomly insult 3 completely unrelated groups of people.



You mean creationists, cryptozoologists and homeopaths?  I can't apologize for criticising them, they all thrive on anti-scientific viewpoints.  I may paint with broad strokes but I always stay within the lines.



Nargle said:


> Anyways, I know it's pretty obvious that currently we have no means of gathering data on "paranormal" type things, but that doesn't mean eventually we won't have the technology to study it. It reminds me of how the ancient Greeks used to think lightening was the weapon of a god. They didn't know what electricity was, much less have the technology to comprehend it. How do you know that one day we won't have the technology to study paranormal events in more depth than mere anticdotes and unreliable witness reports?



There's many observations you can make about lightning even with no understanding of electricity.  It often occurs during a rainstorm, and is always followed by thunder, etc.  Supposedly paranormal occurances produce readily observable phenomena, so there ought to be no technological barrier to simply collecting data and analyzing it for signs of an unobserved mechanism.  But, surprise surprise, paranormal occurances stop happening under scientifically rigorous controlled conditions.



Nargle said:


> And, I never said there was anything wrong with skepticism. But being a skeptic isn't saying "There's no such thing as anything paranormal," or "It's all in your imagination, none of it is real." Skepticism is saying "I'd rather not jump to any conclusions until there is actually some concrete evidence to base my beliefs." The former is just pure closed-mindedness.



Skepticism calls for the rejection of ideas until evidence for them is presented.  The burden of proof is always on those making a positive claim.

Also I think this thread is in need of a good primer on openmindedness:

[yt]T69TOuqaqXI[/yt]


----------



## Nargle (Feb 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's many observations you can make about lightning even with no understanding of electricity. It often occurs during a rainstorm, and is always followed by thunder, etc. Supposedly paranormal occurances produce readily observable phenomena, so there ought to be no technological barrier to simply collecting data and analyzing it for signs of an unobserved mechanism. But, surprise surprise, paranormal occurances stop happening under scientifically rigorous controlled conditions.


 
You're missing the point. An obviously natural event was being described as something divine and out-of-this-world. Just because it was a supernatural event doesn't mean it didn't exist. They just hadn't figured out what it was. Once they developed the technology to understant storms, weather, electricity, etc., they could explain it with science. The same exact concept applies to today. We can't find scientific explanations for certain paranormal events yet, because we don't yet have the technological means of studying them in a scientific way. The "suddenly not occuring in controlled conditions" is likely a missing variable, as well as a lack of appropriate technology. Going back to my lightning example, how exactly do you think an ancient Greek scientist would go about creating lightening in a contolled environment and studying it with the primative technology they had back then?



Lobar said:


> Skepticism calls for the rejection of ideas until evidence for them is presented. The burden of proof is always on those making a positive claim.


 
It's a two way road. Skepticism is not believing that nothing exists. Believing that there is no such thing as the paranormal. It is the absence of belief. It's a neutral point of view, completely unbiased. To decide that you do not believe in the paranormal does not make you a skeptic. It makes you the opposite of a skeptic, and on the same plane as those that faithfully believe in the paranormal. If you're going to be a skeptic, yes, you're going to reject the idea of ghosts until someone proves they are real. But you also better reject the idea that ghosts are NOT real.

In reference to your video (I didn't watch it, I'm responding to the still image) an Atheist is not a skeptic. An Atheist is just as closed-minded as a religious person. They believe firmly that their idea is the correct idea. The true skeptic would be agnostic, or neutral on the topic of religion altogether.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 11, 2010)

Really, there's no point in continuing if you're not even going to agree to the accepted definition of words.  You're misrepresenting skepticism, openmindedness, and even atheism too, which isn't really relevant aside from being used as a brief example in a video you won't watch.

You should watch it, too.  I don't make a habit of dropping videos into a debate unless they're highly relevant and full of good information.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Please, do show me an accurately documented supernatural or paranormal activity, which, in detail, describes why science cannot apply. And the burden of proof argument does indeed apply to the person making the assertion, as you are here. So prove it.


Why does my presence on this board mean that I have to prove to you anything?  Even if we take the paranormal out of the equation, I cannot prove anything happened to a skeptic.  As I said earlier, I could give an account of an event with multiple eyewitnesses, video, audio and photographs and that could not 100% prove to you that the event happened.

You could decide that the event likely happened based on the strength of the evidence and your personal experiences with such things.  If I told you a woman walked a dog across a street, I'd have to provide little evidence for you believe me because such a statement is consistent with what you believe is possible, and even likely.  If I said a woman walked a dragon across a street, I doubt even videotape could convince you.

To humor you, I'll tell of a paranormal experience.  But I won't insult both of our intelligences by trying to prove to you this was real.  Doing so would require me to provide 100% proof of something you believe is impossible.  That itself is impossible.  So here's the story.  If you believe it's fiction, so be it.  I'll choose to believe otherwise (for obvious reasons.)  This was about a year ago:

I was asleep in my house.  The alarm was set at 9:30am.  But before then, I had a strange dream that I was being awakened by my fire alarm, and I swore to myself about the damned fire alarm test not supposed to be til noon.  When I fully awoke, it was shortly after 8am.  The fire alarm was silent and it was evident that what I'd experienced was just a dream.  I found it odd that the fire alarm test part of it was in the dream, though.  I owned my own house, and had for many years.  I wanted to test the fire alarms, I'd go over and press a button on them.  There sure as hell wasn't a regularly scheduled test for the things, much less one that would go off before I woke up!

Later that evening, I told my gf at the time about that strange dream.  She got all excited, because at 8am that morning the fire alarm test for her apartment (which was 15 miles from my house) went off ahead of schedule.  It was supposed to happen at noon.

Now, either this happened exactly as I said and it's one hell of a coincidence that I happened to dream something that happened just as it was in reality 15 miles away... or I could be a lying sack of shit... or she could be a lying sack of shit... or... something?  I can't see how even faulty memories could explain away that scenario.


This is hardly the strangest or hardest to explain supernatural experience I've had.  Since I got in to the occult ~25 years ago, and even after I accepted Christ ~18 years ago, I've had plenty of supernatural experiences. There's no point even trying to prove them to anybody.  I can share the things that happened to me, and it's up to you to believe them or not.  It's not up to me to prove any of this.  Since absolute proof is impossible, you're welcome to believe I'm an idiot, a liar or downright insane... and I'll happily go on believing what I believe because there's no amount of proof that can convince me that was I saw, did and otherwise experienced myself wasn't real.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Really, there's no point in continuing if you're not even going to agree to the accepted definition of words.  You're misrepresenting skepticism, openmindedness, and even atheism too, which isn't really relevant aside from being used as a brief example in a video you won't watch.
> 
> You should watch it, too.  I don't make a habit of dropping videos into a debate unless they're highly relevant and full of good information.


I saw the video quite a while ago.  It's actually pretty good, even if I don't agree with all of its points.  It's worth a watch.

But I want to mention the definition of words.  I've seen very heated debates between Atheists over the definition of the term "atheist" and the term "agnostic."  Here are my thoughts on the subject:

Theist / Atheist - a belief or lack thereof in the existence of a god/divine beings/you get the idea.

Gnostic / Agnostic - Claiming to know for certainty, or denying such a claim.

What many people simply call "Atheist" I would classify using the above terms as "Gnostic Atheist."  What many people simply call "Agnostic" I would classify as "Agnostic Athiest."  Likewise, there are Gnostic Theists (the majority of the people many of us love to hate) and Agnostic Theists (people like my brother who believe there's something out there, but don't really know what.)

The burden of proof argument really applies to the whole concept of gnosticism.  Since the strongest proof I have is what I experienced firsthand, it'll be damned near impossible for you to prove that what I experience wasn't real.  While that may be possible for one incident, to prove to me that a whole series of incidents aren't real, you'd also have to convince me that I'm utterly insane and am completely detached from reality.  Yeah, good luck with that.

Since 80-90% of Americans are theists (and many of them gnostic theists), a claim that so many of them are completely detached from reality is hard to swallow.  (For those of you outside the USA, here's your chance to bash Americans for being completely detached from reality!   )

[Edit]
D'oh! Double posted.  That's it; I've committed a mortal forum sin.  See ya all in digital Hell! :twisted:


----------



## Lobar (Feb 11, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I saw the video quite a while ago.  It's actually pretty good, even if I don't agree with all of its points.  It's worth a watch.
> 
> But I want to mention the definition of words.  I've seen very heated debates between Atheists over the definition of the term "atheist" and the term "agnostic."  Here are my thoughts on the subject:
> 
> ...



I hate the term "agnostic atheist".  The problem is that true "gnostic atheists" that espouse certainty in knowing there is no God are an extreme rarity, to the point that when you do come across one they usually differentiate themselves up front and should probably be treated as a different entity entirely when discussing atheism in general.

But the vast, vast majority that makes up the rest of the atheist population don't quite meet your other definition.  While we would agree that the truth value of God's existence is not knowable with absolute certainty, we are able to judge its probability with the scientific principle of parsimony, which places it at the far extreme of unlikelyhood.

This has been the line of thought for every atheistic thinker I know of for well beyond Huxley's coining of the term "agnostic" in the 1800's, and since Huxley coined the term precisely so he could _avoid_ being called an atheist, I see no particular reason to bastardize the two terms together now.



Telnac said:


> The burden of proof argument really applies to the whole concept of gnosticism.  Since the strongest proof I have is what I experienced firsthand, it'll be damned near impossible for you to prove that what I experience wasn't real.  While that may be possible for one incident, to prove to me that a whole series of incidents aren't real, you'd also have to convince me that I'm utterly insane and am completely detached from reality.  Yeah, good luck with that.



Except we are now well aware just how unreliable our senses really are.  We're quite adept at fooling ourselves, and that is why Roose is in actuality the closedminded one in this thread for relying on his memory as evidence of an extraordinary claim and refusing to consider that his memory may be false when it is actually the far more likely occurance.



Telnac said:


> [Edit]
> D'oh! Double posted.  That's it; I've committed a mortal forum sin.  See ya all in digital Hell! :twisted:



With posts that long, I we can forgive you.  Better than tl;dr.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 11, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> And for the record...
> 
> Beeping meters, EVP, and cold spots don't count as proof.



Here...try this one out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kbV6FVyjpk
And a ghost walking through a person in Japan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_blDfvvRv6w


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 11, 2010)

Not really. Well, some would say, but I'm not so sure. I try to think logically before I so much as consider anything paranormal. I've seen people think that because a feather from a local species of bird fell on their porch, their spirit guide is trying to contact them omg omg omg!!!!11derp

Brb headdesking.

I've had dreams of what I think is called lucid dreaming or astral projection, where I'll slip out of my body, look back at it on the bed, then go wander about, but I don't put much stock in it. I've had weird sleep shit my whole life, a couple people in my family have.

Very little that I can't rationalize or shrug off, really.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Really, there's no point in continuing if you're not even going to agree to the accepted definition of words. You're misrepresenting skepticism, openmindedness, and even atheism too, which isn't really relevant aside from being used as a brief example in a video you won't watch.
> 
> You should watch it, too. I don't make a habit of dropping videos into a debate unless they're highly relevant and full of good information.


 
I was hesitant to watch it because I don't have any sound, so I didn't know if it would make any sense. I did watch it, though, and from what I gathered, it actually kind of strengthens my point. It's only using examples from one side, however. Skepticism works both ways. Saying "X is true" and "X is not true" and not accepting any other possibility is the exact same thing. A skeptic would say "I don't know if X is true or not (Though I may have a good idea) I need more evidence before I will make a decision."

I may have misinterpretted it, (no sound) but I liked the part where they said "I don't believe in X" =/= "X cannot exist." Belief is an unwavering faith, not necessarily based on logic or evidence. (It can be based on logic, but is oftentimes not.) Not believing in something doesn't necessarily mean you think X doesn't exist. It just means that you're not going to make assumptions that you're not actually capable of making accurately, because of lack of evidence. A skeptic doesn't have any unwavering faith in anything, because unwavering faith doesn't allow evidence to come along and change your mind. Saying "I believe X cannot exist" and "I believe X has to exist" are equally closed minded. 

Also, Atheism= Belief (unwavering faith based on no evidence because there is none for this topic) that God does not exist. Religion= Belief (unwavering faith based on no evidence because there is none for this topic) that God does exist. Skeptic= No beliefs (Because they will allow evidence to change their mind if it proves to be legitimate enough). Therefore, a true skeptic cannot be Atheist nor can he be religious. 

Just curious, but what definitions do you go by? I think I've defined my terms well enough. What is it that you don't agree with?


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I was specifically addressing the poster I quoted (though I could probably direct it to several others as well) because if you go back and reread his post he specifically gets angry about science being involved at all. He uses the word "paranormal" to define a scientific dead end, like a creationist would use "scriptural". He wants to say, "These phenomena are paranormal, because I say they are, and they are *off limits* to all further skepticism and inquiry". Which is bullshit.
> 
> Meanwhile, though, even with a new disease we can collect and analyze data in scientifically rigorous conditions to determine how it is caused, how it spreads, etc. if not yet how to treat. With paranormal activity, there is no real data, just handfuls of anecdotes of every type of unusual occurance under the sun, with no independent records of such even happening, that were immediately concluded by their observers to be paranormal because they could not immediately think of a more rational explanation. That's not data. It's telling that there has been no paranormal activity ever recorded in a scientifically rigorous manner. And until there is, and even then until all more parsimonious explanations are exhausted, extreme skepticism *is* in fact the scientifically appropriate attitude.
> 
> ...


 Hey I'm not saying further skepticism and inquiry is off limits, but it's obvious that roose wants to be left alone about it, and Jashwa continues too persist.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Skepticism is disbelieving and proving/disproving something. There's an obvious explanation for Roose's case and it doesn't mean I'm close minded for pointing out that it's a fabricated memory. It's more likely to happen the more years that go by and he's had many years since those days. You haven't seen me going around and saying nothing that's "paranormal" ever happens. There are things that I don't know the causes for and I'll accept that. That doesn't mean I have to accept everything that is claimed to be paranormal as true.


 Sigh all I'm sayin is that you could have at least tried to be a bit open minded. you could have said I don't think this is possible or somthing like that, but you had to say no, it's compltely impossable its false memories. maybe every thing you know is a false memory. maybe science is a false memory. anything could be a false memory. Stating your opinions is fine, but compltely impossing that your thoughts are 100% right isn't.

PS: thanks for putting up my quote it seems kind of funny when you isolate it like that.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I hate the term "agnostic atheist".  The problem is that true "gnostic atheists" that espouse certainty in knowing there is no God are an extreme rarity, to the point that when you do come across one they usually differentiate themselves up front and should probably be treated as a different entity entirely when discussing atheism in general.
> 
> But the vast, vast majority that makes up the rest of the atheist population don't quite meet your other definition.  While we would agree that the truth value of God's existence is not knowable with absolute certainty, we are able to judge its probability with the scientific principle of parsimony, which places it at the far extreme of unlikelyhood.
> 
> This has been the line of thought for every atheistic thinker I know of for well beyond Huxley's coining of the term "agnostic" in the 1800's, and since Huxley coined the term precisely so he could _avoid_ being called an atheist, I see no particular reason to bastardize the two terms together now.


Well, I can agree with you on the point about "Gnostic Atheists."  The problem really lies with Agnosticism also being tied to Atheism in the minds of most people, when there are many people who are Agnostic but also Theists.


Lobar said:


> Except we are now well aware just how unreliable our senses really are. We're quite adept at fooling ourselves, and that is why Roose is in actuality the closedminded one in this thread for relying on his memory as evidence of an extraordinary claim and refusing to consider that his memory may be false when it is actually the far more likely occurance.


If I'm the only one who experienced something, I could concede the point, especially if the experience wasn't a terribly clear-cut one.  I dream about boarding a plane the night before I board that same plane, for instance.  Did I really dream about boarding that same plane?  Or did I just dream about boarding any plane, but my mind changed the memory to fit the plane I'm in the process of boarding?  Either way, I'd have a very vivid deja vu experience, but there's no way to know if it was truly supernatural and I had a prophetic dream, or if my mind tricked me by changing my memory of the dream to fit a present similar event.

But it's different when it's something that more than one person is experiencing.  I know there's such a thing as group psychosis.  A group of people who believe in UFOs, for example, sees a balloon high enough in the sky that it's hard to gauge how far it is, and their predisposition to believing in UFOs makes them believe that it's a very large object very far away rather than a small object much closer.  Add in someone's shakycam video, and it what's posted on YouTube makes it look like it's doing loops at Mach 7.

But it's a bit harder to explain someone who dreams about events someone else is experiencing, and the first person tells the story about the dream, not knowing that it took place irl.  Something vague like "I dreamed you got hurt" when the other person stubbed their toe may simply be a coincidence.  But something as specific as a fire alarm test going off when it shouldn't have... that'd be one HELL of a coincidence!  And it's not something that can be explained by my faulty memory, or the faulty memory of my friend.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> That's a pretty big jump from stating a well known psychological effect.  It's true, people often remember things that never, ever happened.  The farther back you go, the worse it gets.  People can be made to remember things that never happened.  The old fish gets bigger every time you tell it sort of thing.



Thing is, Takumi, I have this apparently remarkable ability to tell reality from a very vivid dream, since I am very experienced with intensely vivid dreams, enough that I know how to tell the diff.  Even as a child, my very first conscious, self-aware memory was of a dream, and waking from that dream into self-awareness, so, even as a child, I had this innate ability to tell the diff.  First off, I lived in this neighborhood for quite a few years, and knew every detail.  Second off, I'd never had any dreams, other than a nightmare or two about that house, having anything to do with my neighborhood.  Meaning, as usual, my dreams always changed things from how they were in reality, so any place I lived in the Dreamworld never looked like where I actually lived in Reality, not in enough detail that I couldn't immediately tell the diff.  And sometimes use that diff to become lucid.

So... I know full well how to tell a real memory from a false one.  How?  Well, you see, in my dreams, even in ice, snow and what should be bitter cold, I've never felt the temp, could touch and hold ice without effect.  In my "paranormal" account, that was not so:  The ice did what ice does when you hold it too long.  So no, my account is an accurate memory, not a fish-story.




Jashwa said:


> Hahahaha.  Ok, *you can completely ignore everything I said* in order to make a simple joke.



Oh ye of little Faith...




Jashwa said:


> *In the shadows.*  Not a whole lawn full of ice.



Though I'm not absolutely certain, I do believe the frozen part of that house faced either northwest or southwest, if not directly west.




Jashwa said:


> Replying and arguing is entertaining, whereas googling for an either non existent *or rare piece* of information isn't.
> 
> Edit: Oops, double post.  My bad.



Oh, so now you conceed, if only a little?  Yes, it may be rare.  I tried to Google, but all I found was a weather place, so I sent them the info, and hopefully I'll hear back from them in a couple days.  They may be able to provide the info I seek, since their site had lots of info on other strange and rare weather phenomenon.  Just nothing specific to my own account.  So, we shall see.




Nargle said:


> Pretty badly. I can't believe I have to explain how the sky works to you. If you live in the northern hemisphere, the sun is always in the southern half of the sky, Therefore, a northern facing house will have it's front/front lawn in shadows a lot more often than a house facing any other direction.



Okay, so the frozen part of the house could have been facing north-northwest.




voodoo predator said:


> OMFG just drop it!!! Leave him the fuck alone!!! Please for the love of god!!! I dosn't make sense, so it's automatically the end of the world if you can't prove every fucking thing that happens!!! The wonderful bible says the devil has evil spirits that will haunt your fucking ass off!!! If you don't believe then why the fuck are you here!!! Does posting these malicious comments help you suppress your fear of spirits or do you just enjoy being an asshole?!!!



I think he enjoys being an asshole.




voodoo predator said:


> if you would read the entire forum you might notice that Jashwa has been picking on the same person throughout this entire forum and I've already told Jashwa stop ripping on him, but he progresses and keeps going on and on about how he's wrong and I just want Jashwa to leave him alone.



Thanks for the support...   




Lobar said:


> you mad, huh?
> 
> *Too bad Jashwa is 100% right, and that Roose's story is almost certainly the fabrication of a failing memory.*



Too bad both you and Jashwa don't have a clue.




Lobar said:


> Of course, the absurdity of the FSM itself is precisely to point out that it _should_ be dismissed, along with all analogous entities, despite the impossibility of disproof.



I find this declaration absurd.  Nothing should ever be dismissed, otherwise, we never learn anything... and life becomes utterly boring.




Nargle said:


> This is *precisely* why I said it's stupid to be 100% either way. =3



Doubt, but keep an open mind.




voodoo predator said:


> For the love of god the point of this was so that others could tell about their expeiriences without people like you and jashwa, saying things like oh that can't happen it's impossable it's your failing memory. To bad the impossable has happenend. *Take your science somwhere else and let others tell their stories here.*



Ditto.

If you don't like it in here, then go start your own thread, and title it "Normal Experiences".........




Lobar said:


> The only reason you think science shouldn't apply here is *because you don't like the answer it gives you*.  Which pretty much puts you in the same boat as creationists, cryptozoologists, homeopaths, etc.



No, it's because this is a thread for people to tell about their "paranormal" experiences, not to explain them in scientific terms.  Oh, and by the way, Lobar, I've eaten pinapple and hunted squirrels, so, at any time I choose, I could include you on my menu for the day.  _Yom nom nom nom!_




Rsyk said:


> I'm applying Occam's Razor to every story in this thread. Except for the sarcastic ones.
> *You must now assume that all of them are not the product of paranormal activity, but something else.*



That's very possible.  Some things we consider "paranormal" may very well have a valid, scientific explaination.  We just don't know.  In fact, during my explorations on my own account, I found info about a cloud formation science hasn't yet been able to quite figure out:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_glory_cloud




Zoopedia said:


> I don't know, cryptozoology *could simply be animals yet to be discovered* and fall into regular zoology.



Yes, that is a most likely assessment.  We don't yet know everything about this world we live on, or about reality, itself.




Jashwa said:


> This thread makes me laugh. Especially the part where OP thinks I'm following Roose around the forums and harassing him.



If this is the case, prove it.  Don't go making claims about me you have no authority to claim.  There are laws against harassment, just as there are laws against slander and libel.  Don't go telling me my memories are false, and I won't go around telling everyone you're just a figment of our imaginations.

To be less polite, just shut up, then.




Nargle said:


> And, I never said there was anything wrong with skepticism. But being a skeptic isn't saying "There's no such thing as anything paranormal," or "It's all in your imagination, none of it is real." Skepticism is saying "I'd rather not jump to any conclusions until there is actually some concrete evidence to base my beliefs." The former is just pure closed-mindedness.



^   This...




Jashwa said:


> Skepticism is disbelieving and proving/disproving something. *There's an obvious explanation for Roose's case and it doesn't mean I'm close minded for pointing out that it's a fabricated memory.* It's more likely to happen the more years that go by and he's had many years since those days.  You haven't seen me going around and saying nothing that's "paranormal" ever happens.  There are things that I don't know the causes for and I'll accept that.  That doesn't mean I have to accept everything that is claimed to be paranormal as true.



Have you bothered to listen to yourself, Jashwa?  This is the definition of skepticism:



> Main Entry: *skepÂ·tiÂ·cism*
> 
> Pronunciation: \'skep-t?-?si-z?m\
> 
> ...



Where in that definition does it say a skeptic is someone who proves or disproves anything?  It simply states that skeptics *doubt* and *criticize*.  That they *suspend judgement*.

By calling my memories "fabricated", you have made a judgement, not suspended judgement.  Therefore, you are not a skeptic, Jashwa.  And by your very confession here, you have made clear your harrassment.  To me, back when I was a child, that account was "paranormal".  Now, I know full well there was a perfectly logical reason for the phenomenon, given the location was High Desert Country, and high deserts get cold at night, even in the summer.  I know this, because my sister and I camped out in the desert, for fun... well, actually, it got so cold, the fun went away, and we went home to our nice, warm beds.  In the middle of summer.  So, though it still seems strange only that one house had ice, it's still possible all that happened in and around that house had "normal" explainations.  I just never found out what those were, so I can't say one way or the other.




Jashwa said:


> It's implied by your attitude that I'm being close minded by not believing Roose's obviously false memory.



Her attitude?




Jashwa said:


> Umm, did you not _read_ my other posts where I linked to many different sources talking about fake memories? Also, you cannot prove that something didn't happen. You can only have someone prove that it did. Just like religious debates. That's why skeptics lean on the "it didn't happen unless there's proof that it did" side.



Excuse me, Jashwa, but your links proved nothing about my account.  And, as I said before, if you doubt my story, why are you not doing the same to others here as you are doing to me?  It's quite obvious you are harrassing me, for whatever reason.  Otherwise, you would be accusing others here of having "false" memories.  Oh, and by the way, as I explained above, I am quite skilled at telling real memories from false.  Not to mention, I took psychology in high school.  And you're dealing with a knowledgeable DreamWalker, here.  Yep, I've read the books, while you've proven you know Nada.  Especially about me.




Nargle said:


> Lol, seriously? Why is it that you're not getting what I'm saying? I never once said you HAD to believe Roose's story. I don't believe 100% that it's true. I don't believe that there's no possible way it could be true, though. Why would I even want you to believe in it? It's not MY story. I wanted you to take off your blinders and stop being so hard headed, though. The fact is, you WERE being closed-minded. It's not because you didn't automatically believe in a story just because it was told to you. That doesn't even make sense. It's because you wouldn't accept any other explaination at all as even slightly possible, you already "knew" everything. I thought it was ridiculous (and hilarious) how you were making it out to seem as if Roose's claims were SO unimaginable and grand, like he was claiming that the house had sprouted wings and flew off. *I'm sorry, but claiming to see a weather anomoly isn't THAT out there.*



Indeed.  And thank you...




Lobar said:


> You mean creationists, cryptozoologists and homeopaths?  I can't apologize for criticising them, they all thrive on anti-scientific viewpoints.  *I may paint with broad strokes but I always stay within the lines.*



Unfortunately, those "lines" are actually the edges of your canvas, Lobar. 




Lobar said:


> There's many observations you can make about lightning even with no understanding of electricity.  It often occurs during a rainstorm, and is always followed by thunder, etc.  Supposedly paranormal occurances produce readily observable phenomena, so there ought to be no technological barrier to simply collecting data and analyzing it for signs of an unobserved mechanism.  But, surprise surprise, paranormal occurances stop happening under scientifically rigorous controlled conditions.


 
One person's definition of "paranormal" is not necessarily the same as another's.




Lobar said:


> Skepticism calls for the rejection of ideas until evidence for them is presented.  The burden of proof is always on those making a positive claim.



Except the OP didn't call for proof, just for stories.  If you don't like it that way, then start your own thread.




Lobar said:


> Except we are now well aware just how unreliable our senses really are.  We're quite adept at fooling ourselves, *and that is why Roose is in actuality the closedminded one* in this thread for relying on his memory as evidence of an extraordinary claim and refusing to consider that his memory may be false when it is actually the far more likely occurance.



Ahhh...

So, you're the expert on my memories, then?  And that makes you the open-minded one?  No, my memories are not false.  I am not the closed-minded one for knowing the diff between imagination and reality.  For simply accounting a childhood experience I considered strange enough to tell in this thread.  It's not the only story I could have told, not the only memory I could have accounted in this thread.  I could have mentioned the time I was visiting my grandparents, and witnessed a military jet aircraft hovering silently about fifty feet overhead, along with a group of other children.  I could account the time I was playing badmitton with my sister, and some object "whizzed" silently by my head... bird-sized, but moving so fast, it was just a blured smear that came within inches of my face.  Had my racket been tilted a few more inches to the left, whatever that thing was, it would have been the "bird" hitting my racket dead-center, instead of the shuttlecock normally used in badmitton.

Oh, and if I wanted to, I could take _dream_ memories, and report them here.  I got tons of those in my head, all neatly separated from the real stuff.  What's far more likely:  You and Jashwa both have bugs up your butts.




voodoo predator said:


> Hey I'm not saying further skepticism and inquiry is off limits, *but it's obvious that roose wants to be left alone* about it, and Jashwa continues too persist.



Yes, I didn't come into this thread to be harrassed, just to tell of what I considered a "paranormal" experience.  After all, it isn't "normal" for just one house to freeze, especially in the summer... especially when all the houses on that street faced the same direction, and were pretty much all of the same design (tract-homes).




voodoo predator said:


> Stating your opinions is fine, but compltely impossing that your thoughts are 100% right isn't.



Bingo...


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> -SUPER MASSIVE SNIP!!!-


Wow...
I think the size of that post is what's paranormal. Or, more accurately, your ability to type all of that without losing patience and cutting it short.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, i do have a possesed computer, if that counts...
Here's a few reasons why:

I came home from school one day (and normally i have my computer on at all times) and my screen was black and the energy light on the tower wouldn't stop blinking. So i tried to turn it off, but nothing happened. I unplugged it and the light STILL kept flashing for like half a minute!

It had internet when the ethernet cable was unplugged, (it doesn't have a wireless card in it either)

And it randomly shuts on and off by itself, but that is probably just a virus problem.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 14, 2010)

a toilet flushes in england
the ghost of a dead constipated king

(uh, ive never had a paranormal experience
but supposedly my great grandfather and his goat haunt the italian countryside)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Wow...
> I think the size of that post is what's paranormal. Or, more accurately, your ability to type all of that *without losing patience* and cutting it short.



Well, you have just learned another thing about me... not only do I full well remember my real and imaginary/dream memories from childhood, with the ability to separate the two, also from childhood, I've had this unusual degree of patience, the ability to play a game or other activity for hours on end, without getting bored.  The exact opposite of ADD/ADHD...

... oh, and I noted that both Lobar and Jashwa are/were online, but haven't bothered to respond.  Oh, well.........


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> ... oh, and I noted that both Lobar and Jashwa are/were online, but haven't bothered to respond.  Oh, well.........


Patiently waiting for that weather site to get back to you.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, you have just learned another thing about me... not only do I full well remember my real and imaginary/dream memories from childhood, with the ability to separate the two, also from childhood, I've had this unusual degree of patience, the ability to play a game or other activity for hours on end, without getting bored.  The exact opposite of ADD/ADHD...
> 
> ... oh, and I noted that both Lobar and Jashwa are/were online, but haven't bothered to respond.  Oh, well.........


I remember quite a few odd things from my childhood. Like the layout of my house in Norway, and the dreams about suffocation that I used to have when I was four...(Someone tell Crackers that I think I just figured out why I don't like collars.) It's the middle of my life that I don't remember well. What the hell was I doing when I was seven?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Patiently waiting for that weather site to get back to you.



Okay, then... no response as of yet.




Rsyk said:


> I remember quite a few odd things from my childhood. Like the layout of my house in Norway, and the dreams about suffocation that I used to have when I was four...(Someone tell Crackers that I think I just figured out why I don't like collars.) It's the middle of my life that I don't remember well. *What the hell was I doing when I was seven?*



I was in the hospital, in traction for a broken right femur.  In the Holloween of that year, up to my armpits in plaster (and dressed as Batman), my sister hauled me around the neighborhood in a little red wagon, bodycast and all.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, epic post is epic!  

I too thought my first self-aware memory about about a lucid dream.  I only recently realized that my memory of watching Star Wars in its original theatrical release in 1977 predated that memory by almost 6 months (which is a much cooler memory to have as my first one, imo.)   I've always had that memory (in particular, me being _*really*_ pissed of when the Death Star blew up Alderaan b/c I thought it was the Earth) but it was only a few months ago that someone pointed out to me that Star Wars was released in 1977, not 1978.  My father confirmed it when I asked him, so I know I didn't first see it in a re-release.

Back on topic: I don't know why, but every dream is lucid.  I remember them, the details are quite clear and I always know I'm dreaming.  As a result, I can steer the dream in any direction I choose.  It's quite entertaining, actually.

Tho if I understand the point of contention properly, it's not that he's questioning your ability to discern dream from real life, but that your memories of real life events themselves may be flawed.  The problem is that the human brain doesn't store events in sequential, well defined packages like a computer does.  Rather, it stories memories in fragments, bits of information that can later be used to re-construct the event.  The reason for this is simple: no matter how good your memory is, there is *no way* the human brain can store even a tiny faction of the data being continually fed to it.  Even after sorting though what the brain does & doesn't want to remember, what is stored is bits of information.  Person A's car hit Person B, then sped off.  Even when the memory is fresh in your mind, if someone asks you if the offender's car was red, your mind tries to answer that question.  If it doesn't have that information, it will most likely change your memory so you clearly see a red car speeding away or a black car speeding away... depending on which color your brain decides you saw.  Forever more, you'll swear that the offending car was that color.

Mind you, I don't think that's what's happening now.  But that's one case I know of as to why firsthand memories may not be all that reliable, even for events you witnessed firsthand.


----------

